# Best Shipping Method?



## Blaskiaustin (May 4, 2017)

Im taking my local store and launching it online. We do all of our local soccer clubs and schools/Sports. So sometimes we get people coming in for a single shirt and sometimes we get people coming in for an entire soccer uniform and hoodies and jackets ect. Also have a few apparel lines. 

For soccer store Im just looking for the best way to ship out single shirts and bigger orders like several hoodies and t shirts at a time. nothing fancy.

For the apparel lines I want it to be presented nice. a branded mailer with my logo. wrapped nicely and presented professionally so its an experience getting the item. Mostly going to be single item orders. Is there difference in sending a t shirt vs hoodie?

Does anyone have detailed processes of what they have found the best? Where do you get your mailers? What do you use for shipping? Around What Price Ive done a lot of research but usually everyone on here knows best.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

usps offers free shipping supplies if you ship priority mail.
we use stamps.com for small orders


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

There is another recent thread on this topic in this forum. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t781225.html A lot of people like shipping small orders through USPS Priority Mail and having their order processed through PayPal. PayPal has reduced rates, their system is easy to use, packaging is free from USPS, shipping time is 1-3 days and you can schedule a free pickup. Large orders should be shipped through UPS or FedEx.


----------

